# 6th Ed Release Date Revealed?



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

so yeah GW posted this today.

6/23/12

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=2700048


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm guessing preorder date for a 30/6 general release


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh snap... I may, or may not have nerdgasmed in my pants.


----------



## Swanger (Nov 18, 2010)

Just watched the video. Flaming aquila, "In the grim dark" , Adeptus Astartes chorus... Most likely 6th. I could also see a pre-order for end-of-June release.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

fuck...need monies.

edit: its OBVIOUSLY 6th ed, what the fuck else would "VI" be in regards to ANYTHING else GW Swanger?


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

23rd june is the WD release date which has some info. 
30th June is actual release date.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am excited!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Fallen said:


> fuck...need monies.
> 
> edit: its OBVIOUSLY 6th ed, what the fuck else would "VI" be in regards to ANYTHING else GW Swanger?


They also used it for June. That was a nice touch.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hell yeah, new plastic crack, yippee.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Callistarius said:


> 23rd june is the WD release date which has some info.
> 30th June is actual release date.


6th ed. will drop on the 7th of July. The 30th will be Armies on Parade in all the hobby shops.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

So I need to begin forgetting the rules for 5th ed to make room for 6th ed's rules.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

This'll be the first edition change i've experienced. hope it's not too drastic.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

This will be my first 40k change. Not lookin forward to it since I am now starting to be able to not look at my rulebook as much.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Meh, last rulebook released my army wasn't even mentioned so not really giving two -- about this new one. It's just another day to figure out how to use 10 year old models against whatever is the flavor of the month army.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

my bday yeah!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Really excited to see how this goes. This is pretty much what's going to make or break the hobby for me. Come on GW, I know you guys can do this right.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Makes sense. I've noticed a couple of weeks ago that most of our "local" BENELUX GW facebook pages had events planned on june 30th with names like

the release
Apocalyps
...

Wich already suggested that date. Good stuff though, can't wait to see how much of that "fake PDF document" will hold it's ground. I'm still not entirely convinced that that thing was 100% fraud.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Archon Dan said:


> So I need to begin forgetting the rules for 5th ed to make room for 6th ed's rules.


I only realised last weekend that I was still using 4th edition vehicle dismount rules.. cost me 2 games... :laugh:

So looking forward to this. I hope it is released the following week, I'm moving house on the 23rd.

Anyway, as we know when it's coming we also know it's back from the printers so there must be some more rumours coming our way....


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Obviously 6th ed
Solely with the use of the roman numeral VI


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

def. 6th edition I hear there are supposed to be big changes!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

And here I am still learning 5th edition (and helping a couple of friends who I talked into playing). I hope that there's no radical change in the rules.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There needs to be a lot of changes. 

Make it the strategy game I fondly remember. Not the roll and giggle it has become.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well this is some nice news, didnt realize it be so soon then again time has gone by quick this year.

Now im also wondering if chaos are going to be a large part of the new edition, with things like the chaos marine terminator master class and the 2 audio books(?) the emperor's children and world eaters, and the sort stories book about the chaos space marines all coming out in October makes me wonder if it all hints at a large chaos release, could be just making connections where there is none.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> There needs to be a lot of changes.
> 
> Make it the strategy game I fondly remember. Not the roll and giggle it has become.


No, you're obviously thinking of Fantasy 

Here's to hoping it does not go the way of WHFB 8th edition. More randomness does not make more fun.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Shit. Need to start gathering money for possible special edition and weird pointless additional stuff.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait, I've almost finished a Chaos Space Marine army of 1500 points. New rules mean I can start fine-tuning it from the very start and hopefully that new codex will come soon after the release of 6th and I'll be a very happy (yet evil) gamer :biggrin:


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Sadly with a new rule book and new codex eminent, your 1500 point army will probably need a radical rethink. I'm just tinkering with my orks at the moment for a bit of fun till the rule book drops and then I 'll see what to do with both my chaos and space wolf armies.

Judging by the price hike on the storm raven, flyers will be a must.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think his army will need much rethinking. It's quite troop heavy and doesn't really spam one part of FoC, so it might survive the transition to 6th.

And yeah, I think fast skimmers might get a boost too. Might be good news for eldar players (any flavor really).


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I fortunately have been keeping some funds by in readiness for the new release. I'll see what a special edition contains if they make one before I decide to buy it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope its a good edition. I also second the sentiment that I hope it doesn't go the way of fantasy 8th edition. Don't get me wrong its a fun edition, but when you have 1-3 people in a small gaming group that idiotically insist on using both random missions and the stupid terrain rules you get sick of randomness real fu&^ing fast. I have lost 1-2 games just because of stupid mysterious terrain crap. (Not to mention it often doubles the time needed to play a game even at small pt levels)


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Lash Machine said:


> Sadly with a new rule book and new codex eminent, your 1500 point army will probably need a radical rethink. I'm just tinkering with my orks at the moment for a bit of fun till the rule book drops and then I 'll see what to do with both my chaos and space wolf armies.
> 
> Judging by the price hike on the storm raven, flyers will be a must.


3 troop-choices, some heavy support, a Daemon prince... It's pretty standard at the moment. I just focused on the basics to be on the safe side and I think you're right, flyers might become important and then I can just focus on such additions. Pretty curious about a Chaos flyer


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

fuck yeah
:victory:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going to buck the trend and say meh

Until the new starter set is announced I'm afraid I can't feel excited. I mean c'mon we all new this was coming. I won't be buying the big book and will just get the pocket book in the starter set

I can't get excited about new limited goods, eg there's a tape measure with VI on for £10, my tape measure says BnQ, see more letters, and only cost £0.59. I've seen too many edition changes to get excited at their announcement


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm anxious to see how my Daemons fare.

Will there be any changes to deepstriking?

Will vehicles be taken down a peg or two?

Also, I'm hoping that a full Chaos Space Marine release won't be far away, and that way I can start up a small Chaos Warband to join my Daemonic Host. 

Plus, the timing is great as hopefully in the next few weeks a gaming group is starting up near where I live so we can just go straight into 6th edition games.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

so confirmed for the 23/6/12 didn't realise that the original link was to the video so ignore my link haha


----------



## Jereko (Jan 12, 2011)

Curious to see if the Sisters of Battle even get a page in this book. Had to share a page with the Grey Knights last time and was simply referred to as "Forces of the Imperium".

Would make the Mrs happy for some new models. This would atleast indicate they have some intention of updating them.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Barnster said:


> I'm going to buck the trend and say meh
> 
> Until the new starter set is announced I'm afraid I can't feel excited. I mean c'mon we all new this was coming. I won't be buying the big book and will just get the pocket book in the starter set


Agreed, I'm curious to see if there are any big changes to the rules as I do like 5th for the most part but I don't like the big hardcover rulebook, the mini book is so easy to flip through. Plus if the DA/Chaos assumption is correct, I play one and a buddy plays the other so that would be much more interesting to see...and if the book is a mini one too, buy.

I still think this is exciting, but more as a ramp up to what I really want.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

This is good news. I haven't played since Second Ed so with roumours of 6th, I've been staying clear of rules discussions as much as I can. I have a Tau battle-force that should be usable pretty much no matter what.

Now if they bring Allies back, that will mean I can throw in some old Imperial Guard models that are lyng around too... Fun times!


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

FML i dont want there to be a drastic update, im just starting a new necron army.....


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> FML i dont want there to be a drastic update, im just starting a new necron army.....


me aswell... it looks like if the hull points rumor is true necron could be doing some massive damage with gauss weapons to mechanized lists.

also dark eldar haywire grenades and the haywire blaster.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

One item that points towards 6th ed: 5th ed. rulebook is no longer on the GW webstore.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Good riddance 5th edition.

Purge that retards changes from the system!


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I am excite, I so excite!

But for real I cannot wait, and that is the day before my sons birthday, so Its going to be a real test to see if the Off Base Commander (See: Wife) will allow me to fork out the cash for this one. OOOOOOOOOO I need to change my undies!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> Good riddance 5th edition.
> 
> Purge that retards changes from the system!


+1. I absolutely cannot wait to enjoy playing 40k again.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> +1. I absolutely cannot wait to enjoy playing 40k again.


You never know, 6th edition might be worse then 5th.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> You never know, 6th edition might be worse then 5th.


I'm full on expecting it to be worse. It doesn't stop me from being excited though. I'm just hoping 6th removes some arbitrary limitations on the game that would open up new builds.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

For those who are worried, including myself.

Enjoy.

Midnight


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> For those who are worried, including myself.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Midnight


This will only work for people that are lucky enough to play in groups that are open-minded to things that aren't fully official unfortunately.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If 6th is a major cock-up I'm sure that people will be willing to use Biomorph.

A valid point, though.

Midnight


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> This will only work for people that are lucky enough to play in groups that are open-minded to things that aren't fully official unfortunately.


That's why their is vassal.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

You'll never be able to please all the gamers out there with a new edition. 

There will be moaning. And the people who get butthurt over the changes will be ones crying out the hardest on the forums. Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

elmir said:


> And the people who get butthurt over the changes will be ones crying out the hardest. Welcome to the life!


FTFY.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's hopeing they change very little. To be honest I would love to see stat line tweeks. You cant tell me that an ork nob and a tau battle suit have 2 wounds and a terminator only have 1, really?

Anyway, I for one am staying in the hobby reguardless of what happens, you dont spend thousands of dollars just to get out if the rules aren't to your liking, I'm looking at you fourth ed. lol


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah great, same time as my GFs birthday, would have to shell outta her present fund to get the rulebook.
Which is a pretty tough choice: Toy Soldiers or Nookie...

I think we all know which wins.


Roll on VI'th edition!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> For those who are worried, including myself.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Midnight


I've been following that myself. I wish that he's had the 3++ people on staff


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Interested but not overly excited. 5th ed works for the social games we play. The impending update to the chaos dex is what concerns me the most. 10000pts of csm's and i don't really want to have to remodel them all.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

going back to the topic, yes, we can safely assume that the new edition comes out this/next month.

we can also confirm GW is raising prices AGAIN as they have already done so for most SM vehicles. (LR-$75, stormchicken- $82, etc.)

i honestly think im gonna make my BA mostly jump packs, as they havent raised infantry prices...yet...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It seems the 23rd is definitely teh pre-order date. My LFGS is taking advance orders from that date. So I assume the weekend after (or sometime after) will be the actual release date. 

I was in my local GW store today too and it was weird because the store manager was like "make sure you're down on the 23rd for the thing I'm not allowed to speak about even though everyone already knows coz they released a video today..." Those are some weird 'secrecy' rules GW are enforcing on their staff...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> we can also confirm GW is raising prices AGAIN as they have already done so for most SM vehicles. (LR-$75, stormchicken- $82, etc.)


Yeah I was sort of hoping DA might get stormchickens and stormflounders, but with the prices now? Nah. For $82 the thing would literally have to be in every game I play to be worth it and that doesn't sound exciting. Seems like GW is trying to price themselves out of existence. 

FLGS I go to used to have a good showing for Friday night 40k. Then WarMachine crept in. Now it's 80% MtG. Pity I'm not into random card games.



TheReverend said:


> I was in my local GW store today too and it was weird because the store manager was like "make sure you're down on the 23rd for the thing I'm not allowed to speak about even though everyone already knows coz they released a video today..." Those are some weird 'secrecy' rules GW are enforcing on their staff...


Well obviously he can't say anything the video hasn't beyond that date but with what's been going on we sort of figured it out and GW just wants to pretend Santa Claus still exists. 



Also Santa doesn't exist.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Good riddance 5th edition.
> 
> Purge that retards changes from the system!


Watch 6th be waaaay worse then 5th :russianroulette:


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Also Santa doesn't exist.


lol nice


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> Ah great, same time as my GFs birthday, would have to shell outta her present fund to get the rulebook.
> Which is a pretty tough choice: Toy Soldiers or Nookie...
> 
> I think we all know which wins.
> ...


Toy Soldiers... Nooky is too expensive

edit: Yay hundredth post!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Ninjurai said:


> Toy Soldiers... Nooky is too expensive
> 
> edit: Yay hundredth post!


Love is free, bro!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Love is free, bro!


This is true but nookie still costs a fortune!


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Wax said:


> 6th ed. will drop on the 7th of July. The 30th will be Armies on Parade in all the hobby shops.


If trends are anything to go by, the video isn't a breadcrumb trail to more breadrcumbs to more breadcrumbs to actual, solid info. The recent videos... are like a more vague version of an incoming article.

The date given? Sounds to me like it's either the preorder date or the release date.

Buuuut that's just what my brain -and- my gut are telling me.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> This is true but nookie still costs a fortune!


No. Nookie is *free.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*is not actually free. Prices may include:
-your immortal soul
-your firstborn son
-one or more dinner dates
-$250+ cash or credit


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Adramalech said:


> No. Nookie is *free.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Firstborn son?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Well obviously he can't say anything the video hasn't beyond that date
> 
> Also Santa doesn't exist.


What I meant was, he wasn't even allowed to say that he video was about 6th edition... aka "no comment"


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Interested but not overly excited. 5th ed works for the social games we play. The impending update to the chaos dex is what concerns me the most. 10000pts of csm's and i don't really want to have to remodel them all.


Same mate, Same, over 10k of csm and i dont really want to have to change my core units and elites, hopefully the next csm codex is more about a few extra rules, stat tweaks and content more then total unit revamps (only where necessary ie dread, possessed).

Iv only been through one change and thats 4th to 5th and luckily enough i had only started a month before the change so it didnt effect me that much, this time round tho thats another matter.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

yanlou said:


> Same mate, Same, over 10k of csm and i dont really want to have to change my core units and elites, hopefully the next csm codex is more about a few extra rules, stat tweaks and content more then total unit revamps (only where necessary ie dread, possessed).
> 
> Iv only been through one change and thats 4th to 5th and luckily enough i had only started a month before the change so it didnt effect me that much, this time round tho thats another matter.


That is why I am magnetizing everything! lol For my SM I have everything you can have available on my Sargent and in the squad doing that way is truly beneficial I never have to be sacred about changes coming out.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> What I meant was, he wasn't even allowed to say that he video was about 6th edition... aka "no comment"


Indeed you did. The writing is on the wall (in crayon no less) but GW is going to stick it's fingers in it's ears and yell "LALA LALA LALA" until release. Of course that's somewhat normal in any industry. It's just sort of funny he can say anything, but not confirm the incredibly obvious.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

yanlou said:


> Same mate, Same, over 10k of csm and i dont really want to have to change my core units and elites, hopefully the next csm codex is more about a few extra rules, stat tweaks and content more then total unit revamps (only where necessary ie dread, possessed).
> 
> Iv only been through one change and thats 4th to 5th and luckily enough i had only started a month before the change so it didnt effect me that much, this time round tho thats another matter.


5th edition made my two 3,000 pt armies useless. So fuck GW. I hope they completely fuck up everyones armies and make my useful again. :laugh:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Jez, what were your 3rd/4th ed armies?

And for everyone who was playing during the transition from 2nd to third the rules were half streamlined and half dumbed down, AND the point cost of all armies was divided in half. 

Best way for workshop to increase profit - leave model prices alone and cut points cost by half.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Best way for workshop to increase profit - leave model prices alone and cut points cost by half.


You see I don't get that logic. Most people collect armies up to a points value for the size of game they want to play. "Size" here usually comes down to "length of time available to play".

That length of time is *entirely* dependent on the number of models on the table. If you have a 3,000 point game that takes 3 hours to play, and they halve the point cost of *every* model. Then you have a 1,500 point game that takes 3 hours to play.

Or is it just me that limits like that? Or am I missing something entirely?


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well all the managers are heading to Nottingham as we speak for for 2-3 days! So we can say this is a big one.

Roll on 6th Edition and guess what the 30th June is payday 

New tele or new rulebook?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Firstborn son?
> 
> Bender's first born son - YouTube


ERRMEHGERRD!! I love bender XD


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> You see I don't get that logic. Most people collect armies up to a points value for the size of game they want to play. "Size" here usually comes down to "length of time available to play".
> 
> That length of time is *entirely* dependent on the number of models on the table. If you have a 3,000 point game that takes 3 hours to play, and they halve the point cost of *every* model. Then you have a 1,500 point game that takes 3 hours to play.
> 
> Or is it just me that limits like that? Or am I missing something entirely?


Well they simplified the game at the same time (or dumbed it down depending on your point of view). 3rd ed was pretty bad by comparison to both 4th, 5th, and 3rd.

The game was still structured and paced around a "1500 pt game" as the general target for a full battle. It just required a lot more models.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Last fantasy edition had a wd entirely devoted to it (obviously)and in that wd jervis johnson said that he and a tonne others worked on it for months and wasnt allowed to tell anyone and how it was so hard to etc etc etc 

i wonder how much time gw has devoted to 6th and if it has been worth it.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

I wonder what kinds of things they'll change...


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

They are only doing this as I've just got back into playing. 2nd to 3rd was the worst for me. I hope this one will be better.... Ah well another rule book for the collection !


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

2nd to 3rd sucked because all the codices were invalidated and every army was damn near the same as far as equipment went. 

There's a lot of good in 5th but plenty of things need fixing.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> You see I don't get that logic. Most people collect armies up to a points value for the size of game they want to play. "Size" here usually comes down to "length of time available to play".
> 
> That length of time is *entirely* dependent on the number of models on the table. If you have a 3,000 point game that takes 3 hours to play, and they halve the point cost of *every* model. Then you have a 1,500 point game that takes 3 hours to play.
> 
> Or is it just me that limits like that? Or am I missing something entirely?


I think that's about right, a 1500 pt game takes an hour or two, just about right. I could do 3 hours, but much beyond that it becomes less fun in a way. I don't mind hanging out with someone but an 8 hour game? Hard to feel like much went on. I played an apoc game that long and I killed lots of orcs...and lots were left, end of Cool Story.

Thus I see a LR at $75 now, which is ridiculous for a model period. Though I can see the logic too, I have one, don't often use it thus have little need for a second one and of course they want as much as they can get out of what little I might want. So regardless of actual point costs the game would drag with to many models. There's a reason I refer to Apoc as "Fancy Table Dressing with Rules" and nothing else.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not expecting more minatures for the points. GK point cost has not seriusly reduced in comparison to other armies and this codex is apparently specifically designed for 6th edition. But only a few weeks left to wait. 

Intersetingly this makes this post almost spot on http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=100338 and that was 7 to 8 months ago and states a 14th release date and a pre 30th teaser date.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 12, 2010)

My guess is that the date on the GW home page is for a preorder.


----------

